
Surprising Appeal of Products That Require Effort to Use - ohjeez
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/nature-and-technology/surprising-appeal-products-require-effort-use-86567/
======
chatmasta
This seems appropriate given today's news of Trello investment. Trello is a
good example of a product that is not necessarily simple to use for any
specific use case, but it's very easy to adapt to your needs, and leaves you
in complete control over decision making. To echo gigawhat's comment, one
could compare Trello to a manual transmission, and tools like Pivotal/JIRA to
an automatic one.

------
gigawhat
An even better real-world example might be manual transmissions, which are now
both slower and less efficient than modern automatic counterparts. Some people
(like myself) prefer them regardless.

~~~
collyw
They are pretty standard here in Europe. It takes more effort to learn, but
not much once you have learned to use one. I guess I feel the same about
Linux. More effort upfront, but far more control afterwards.

